# Where to buy post oak wood chunks



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just bought a Primo XL!!!! Need chunks of wood!!

Thx in advance!!!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Williams firewood on pinemont. His chunks can run on the big side though


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bought a big bag yesterday at Academy. Oak but didn't notice if it was post oak.....


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

What's the difference in oak and post oak? Age and or size of the tree ?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Reeltexan, I've wondered the same thing. I know a lot of the big names on the Texas BBQ scene, such as Aaron Franklin, use post oak exclusively. I've wondered how much difference there is between post oak and other oaks as well. Hopefully someone can shed some light on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Vasbinders in Richmond just off of 90. They are logs, but I just cut them down into uniform pieces with my miter saw.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

> Williams firewood on pinemont


I get my Apple wood from above, good suff.


----------



## Dale Nichols (Feb 13, 2014)

For smoking there are two types used red and white. Post oak is in the white family and is found in central Texas around Austin. 
I get mine here and he will cut chunks or I tell him fist size. Hope that helps.

http://www.thewoodsshed.com/


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Dale Nichols said:


> For smoking there are two types used red and white. Post oak is in the white family and is found in central Texas around Austin.
> I get mine here and he will cut chunks or I tell him fist size. Hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.thewoodsshed.com/


 I just called these guys...$325 for half a cord? Yikes!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Brookshire Brothers here in east texas sells what I believe is post oak. Comes from Weimar, Tx. Web site is www.bbcharcoal.com. Also available in mesquite and pecan. Comes in 1 cu ft bags.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

What are you guys paying for 1/2 cord of Post Oak? I called Williams and Wood Shed yesterday and they were $200/$225 which seemed a little high to me. Looking for someone in the Cypress or Waller area.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Look on Craigslist and there is a guy named Danny that sells it and says he will deliver. He's in Cypress.
There is another guy on there named Dennis that is behind the horse track off of Fairbanks. I've bought smaller amounts of wood from him and everything has been good.


----------

